# Looking around and saying hi.



## Ahna

Hey everyone!

I'm new here and not an expat yet, but doing LOTS of research on becoming one. I know I can't be the only one in the US currently exploring the possibility of moving somewhere closer to the equator, so I thought I'd join up and say hi in case anyone needs some solidarity or something. 

My situation is a bit outside the ordinary, but without getting too far into it, my wife and I (a mellow lesbian couple hovering on each side of 40) are exploring options for working remotely for at least a couple of years. I've worked for myself, from home, for about 7 years now and my wife's job is very specialized and medical field related. Her job is going to be requiring her to work remotely for at least a year, possibly more.

We want to stay relatively close to our families, at least in terms of time zones, so our primary options are the Caribbean and Costa Rica. We're open to other countries in Central America too, but Costa Rica is the front runner along with the Dutch and French Antilles, and _maybe_ Barbados. Our main concern is how LGBT friendly the islands are in actuality, to people living there. There are some troubling histories with much of the area.

So that's me. If you're in a similar position and looking or have already done it and moved, say hi! I'd love to hear your perspective. :attention:


----------

